# Houston Livestock Show



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Proud of my grandson at HLSR. He won his class with his heifer. Tonight he placed 6th in class with his steer and made sale! Didn't catch here in calf scramble, but caught in San Antonio and Ft. Worth. Another grand scrambles tomorrow. Proud of these boys.


----------

